# Pseudovates arizonae and B mendica breeding techniques.



## francisco (May 16, 2005)

Hello All,

Can anyone tell me what would be the best way to breed Unicorn mantis?

How long do I have to wait after last molt? temperature? Humidity?

thanks

Fco T


----------

